# Speaker Grills / Alternatives to cloth?



## EdmundGTP (May 19, 2008)

I suppose it was only a matter of time before my GF's cat decided to use one of my Kilpsch towers as a scratching post.. addle::rolleyesno: So that leaves me with a grill with a few small holes torn in the cloth on it.

For now I took them off and am hesitant to re-fabric them as I'm sure it will probably happen again. I suppose the most direct solution would be to give the cat something better to scratch on, and we're working on that now, but that doesn't fix the damage that's already done and doesn't give me any alternative options. 

Anybody make Kevlar Grill cloth???onder:

Is there anything more durable that I can use to perhaps make some new custom grills. I could easily have a new grill frame water-jetted out of steel or aluminum and then maybe cover it with something more durable, or incorporate some type of more robust guard for them. 

So, ideas welcome! And also if anyone has any good links to write-ups on re-clothing grills, that'd be helpful if I decided to go that route.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Idea 1: involves cat but I'm sure HTS rules won't let me post the details and SPCA members might get upset.
Idea 2: I was doing some renovation work in a retirement village recently and the guys were there fitting new screen doors. These has a material that looked like conventional weak screen material, but was actually very strong, a very open weave of fine plastic coated steel wire. I suggested it looked strong enough to be almost a security door and the installer whacked it very hard with his palm and it didn't even look like being damaged. I'm sure a cat's claws couldn't damage it.
I didn't get a brand name, but surely something similar would be available in the US.


----------



## EdmundGTP (May 19, 2008)

You're Idea 2 sounds like a good one to pursue. I didn't even think of using outdoor window/door screen.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

EdmundGTP said:


> You're Idea 2 sounds like a good one to pursue. I didn't even think of using outdoor window/door screen.


I prefer a grill less look myself. Solves both problems, but there are metal grills out there that I love.


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Option 3: Small electric water pump and infrared sensor at the base of the grill- cat comes too close for comfort, cat gets wet, cat leaves.

Option 4: Metal mesh grill with a small electric trickle charge running through it. You'll see one more scratch, but none after that


----------



## Derry (Apr 10, 2010)

here is a nice looking metal mesh (cloth covered) the guy had made for his home built speakers,, he does not say how or what they are made of though,,

is listed several lines below your thread,,

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/27525-custom-3-way-horn.html

Derry


----------



## gvimhoof (Aug 25, 2009)

Another option: Check your local pet store for some spray that you can put around the speaker. It should be odorless to humans, but really keep the cat from wanting to go near that area. I can't remember the name for it, but it's marketed for people who don't want their cats clawing up their furniture.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

gvimhoof said:


> Another option: Check your local pet store for some spray that you can put around the speaker. It should be odorless to humans, but really keep the cat from wanting to go near that area. I can't remember the name for it, but it's marketed for people who don't want their cats clawing up their furniture.


Is that the cattle prod brand? :devil: Seriously that sounds like a very good deal.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I like the grill-less idea best. I'd be concerned about the effect the metal screen would have on the performance of the speaker.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

JCD said:


> I like the grill-less idea best. I'd be concerned about the effect the metal screen would have on the performance of the speaker.


Well the Infinity Beta's sounded fine with them on. I still prefer grill less speakers tough.


----------

